# So funny. I just realized my username is not what I thought it was.



## woodchucker (Sep 1, 2017)

I always thought my username was woodchucker. I just noticed it's woochucker... I can't believe I just noticed that.

Will the real woodchucker please stand up.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 1, 2017)

Haha, that's funny! Ya know, I've always noticed what your screen name is but in my mind I always thought woodchucker.

I put in a request to see if it can be changed.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks, it is funny that it took me so long. I noticed my login is by email, I remember having an issue logging in with my username, now, I know why.... my brain filled in the missing d and never noticed.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 1, 2017)

i have an admission,
my brain inserted the "D" every time i looked at your name.
it took this hit in the head with a brick for me to realize that i never saw the discrepancy.
man i feel awkward


----------



## higgite (Sep 1, 2017)

Funny! At a quick glance, the ch looks sorta like a d if you aren't paying close attention. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Tom


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 1, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i have an admission,
> my brain inserted the "D" every time i looked at your name.
> it took this hit in the head with a brick for me to realize that i never saw the discrepancy.
> man i feel awkward


me too


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 2, 2017)

It has been corrected.


----------



## Zathros (Sep 2, 2017)

And all the time I was thinking My spelling was just bad, since it's not My native language.
You've got me there
Funny


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## higgite (Sep 2, 2017)

I already miss woochucker.

Tom


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 2, 2017)

Tony Wells said:


> It has been corrected.


Thanks..


----------



## RandyWilson (Sep 2, 2017)

I would read wood, then correct myself that it says woo. "Woo" is a comic raccoon character. I never could figure the connection.


----------



## 682bear (Sep 3, 2017)

I always just thought you were writing it with an accent...

-Bear


----------

